# AOL antivirus any good?



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

If someone ONLY uses AOL to surf the Internet, is AOL's antivirus software alone good enough to keep a computer safe?


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

If the av that AOL use is thier own effort I'd guess that its not so good.
haven't read any glowing reviews for it so I'd opt for kaspersky or avira (you can get avira premium free for 1 year).


----------



## getmoreatp (May 20, 2008)

I would also go for a product from a reliable company -- Avast, Avira, and AVG all have well-known free antivirus products.

AOL's virus scanner seems to be based on McAfee; I've read that McAfee (and Norton) slow down systems, and miss a lot of things.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't even know that AOL had a antivirus. But i would go with one of the more well known programs. Have a look here. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


Keep in mind no matter what program you are using no computer is 100% secure.


----------

